# New Billfish Tournament at the Wharf this summer!



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Looks like the rumors are true! Word is they are really going to try and make this a signature event for the gulf! Should be a blast! Except for the run from the pass to the wharf, the wharf is a perfect place for a tournament. Now with new owners I bet they will do this one right! Whether we fish or just gawk from the dock should be fun!


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Looks like an open event. I heard it was going to be an invitational.


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Cant wait. Better than going to Panama city.


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

Entry is a bit steep for me.... but FREE mate for hire if any body needs one... PM me!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Head Kned said:


> Looks like an open event. I heard it was going to be an invitational.


I heard that as well, but the reality is anyone that shows up with cheque in hand for $6500 is in this event.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

<--------will be a dock spectator for $6500


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

It will be interesting to see how many boats they get. The way I see the $6500 is that is actually not that bad from the standpoint that most events are 4x$250 per angler for $1000 then just a few calcutta bets and you are at your $6500 right there ($5k of the $6500 us paid back in winnings). What it does it makes it more of a big boat event as opposed to the MBGFC and or Pensacola events which a lot of smaller boats will enter at 3x$250 then maybe do a couple $100 calcutta bets (this is usually what we do in the Yellowfin). My feeling is the event will be as big or bigger than the Bay Point Invitational they are replacing, but time will tell.

Entry fee $6500
Fuel 1700 gallons at $4.8/gal = $8160
Food /incidentals for 6 people for 3-4 days = $1500 or so
Being off work for better part of a week

If nothing else I want to come down and meet these people!! and see if they rub off on me!

Robert


----------



## Captain Trip Carter (Dec 31, 2011)

I was told that it was a 50 boat maximum...but could be wrong.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Invitation only, and a max of 50 registered teams. Looks like it will be a good time!


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey Robert are they not having baypoint beginning this year or phaseing it out based on results of this new tournament? Do you know


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

The Bay Point Invitational has been cancelled for this year. Who knows if they will try to resurrect it in the future, but I doubt it as the "slot" on the calendar will now be filled by the Wharf event.

Robert


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

All good Bro. I understand the little longer run for the big boys from pc but I hate to see the tournament go. Was always a fun one as spectator with the family for many years and as much fun as an angler in the past few years. Im sure the wharf tournament will be awesome.


----------

